# Dusk 12 benötigt NVIDIA PHYSX LEGACY  treiber - mit AMD GPU?



## Nickles (28. Februar 2015)

*Dusk 12 benötigt NVIDIA PHYSX LEGACY  treiber - mit AMD GPU?*

Das Spiel Dusk 12 benötigt den NVIDIA PHYSX LEGACY Treiber sonst startet das Teil nicht.
Kann ich den Treiber mit meiner r9-290 überhaupt nutzen?
Nicht dass ich Bluescreens bekomme


----------



## DKK007 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Dusk 12 benötigt NVIDIA PHYSX LEGACY  treiber - mit AMD GPU?*

PhysX gibt es auch CPU-basiert, das kann also auch mit der R9-290 genutzt werden. Nur das es in diesem Fall deutlich langsamer läuft. 
Du brauchst allerdings eher die PhysX-Software als einen Treiber.


----------



## Nickles (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Dusk 12 benötigt NVIDIA PHYSX LEGACY  treiber - mit AMD GPU?*

Achso, ist das diese hier?
NVIDIA DRIVERS 9.13.0725
Wobei der Thread im Dusk 12 community Hub ausdrücklich auf den im Erstpost genannten Treiber verweist


----------



## WarPilot (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Dusk 12 benötigt NVIDIA PHYSX LEGACY  treiber - mit AMD GPU?*



Nickles schrieb:


> Achso, ist das diese hier?
> NVIDIA DRIVERS 9.13.0725
> Wobei der Thread im Dusk 12 community Hub ausdrücklich auf den im Erstpost genannten Treiber verweist



Ja kannst nehmen, der aktuelle stand der Physx ist 9.14.0702


----------



## bschicht86 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Dusk 12 benötigt NVIDIA PHYSX LEGACY  treiber - mit AMD GPU?*

Bevor nVidia Physx gekauft hatte, musste man sich auch bei irgendwelchen Demos die Software von Ageia herunterladen und installieren, ohne dass man deren PCI-Karte im System hatte.

Von daher sollte das (hoffendlich) problemlos funktionieren.


----------



## Nickles (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Dusk 12 benötigt NVIDIA PHYSX LEGACY  treiber - mit AMD GPU?*

Habs installiert.
Fehlermeldung bleibt kann nicht starten


----------



## FortuneHunter (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Dusk 12 benötigt NVIDIA PHYSX LEGACY  treiber - mit AMD GPU?*

Das liegt daran, dass du den normalen Treiber für die NVidia-Grafikkarten installiert hast. Was du benötigst ist der* Legacy*-Treiber: NVIDIA DRIVERS 9.13.0604

Der stellt die Kompabilität mit Programmen her die alte Physx-Treiber unterstützen, 

Dusk 12 ist von 2009 und setzt wahrscheinlich noch auf ein altes Physx-Treibermodell.

Kannst ihn übrigens ohne Probleme über den bereits installierten Treiber drüber installieren, die beiden ergänzen sich. Der Legacy-Treiber stellt Bibliotheken bereit, die in neuen Titeln nicht mehr enthalten sind.

Damit bekommt man dann ältere Titel die auf Physx setzen wieder lauffähig. Wie beispielsweise Two Worlds und die alten Sherlock Holmes Titel.


----------



## Nickles (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Dusk 12 benötigt NVIDIA PHYSX LEGACY  treiber - mit AMD GPU?*

Jetzt funzts, danke ^__^


----------

